# Ultra flat paint



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

*Ultra flat from Benjamin Moore*

We are doing two jobs with the ultra flat ceiling paint, but we noticed a level of sheen compare to a matte finish. this our go to paint for ceiling for the past 4 years and never and this situation, the sales rep. also is wondering what happen. Has any one in here with the same situation?
really hope and they didn't reformulate this product.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

rbpaintVA said:


> *Ultra flat from Benjamin Moore*
> 
> We are doing two jobs with the ultra flat ceiling paint, but we noticed a level of sheen compare to a matte finish. this our go to paint for ceiling for the past 4 years and never and this situation, the sales rep. also is wondering what happen. Has any one in here with the same situation?
> really hope and they didn't reformulate this product.


I have not seen that. I would say BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint and SW Eminence are the flattest ceiling paints I have ever seen.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

rbpaintVA said:


> Ultra flat from Benjamin Moore
> 
> We are doing two jobs with the ultra flat ceiling paint, but we noticed a level of sheen compare to a matte finish. this our go to paint for ceiling for the past 4 years and never and this situation, the sales rep. also is wondering what happen. Has any one in here with the same situation?
> really hope and they didn't reformulate this product.


Was there any sheen on the ceiling previously that could be shining through?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sounds like reformulation. Those names for flat can be miss leading. Valspar flat enamel( matte) is now called super flat. Well, its super alright, almost as shiny as eggshell too.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have not seen that. I would say BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint and SW Eminence are the flattest ceiling paints I have ever seen.


 Pro-x 300 is the deadest flat.Eminence to me has some what of a ever so slight sheen.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I have not seen that. I would say BM Waterborne Ceiling Paint and SW Eminence are the flattest ceiling paints I have ever seen.


It was the flattest one until now, that its way I am wondering what happen, this waterborne from BM never did this to us. We can even see the cut and roll texture.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Was there any sheen on the ceiling previously that could be shining through?


Bare drywall, with coat of primer and two coats of top finish. but I noticed something different this time around I even got some splatter never done this to me in the past.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope not. I tested a reformulated version awhile back and did not notice more sheen.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Have them check batch to make sure it's not N537 low sheen or a mis label. Was it shaken? Dumb question. Anything left in the roller? Angular sheen is 1-5 on that so it should be dead flat.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NACE said:


> Have them check batch to make sure it's not N537 low sheen or a mis label. Was it shaken? Dumb question. Anything left in the roller? Angular sheen is 1-5 on that so it should be dead flat.


I'd lean more towards a mis label rather than a bad batch or reformulation. That ultra flat ceiling paint is dead flat, and some really nice stuff, it shouldn't splatter noticeably either.


----------



## rbpaintVA (May 27, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I hope not. I tested a reformulated version awhile back and did not notice more sheen.


The sales rep. send the batch number to the lab. and the result was a level of sheen above the standard for this product, but then we tried on the next job with different batch and we got more of the same. Probably they reformulated the product I really hope not. I will give one more chance.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I use this pretty much exclusively. I haven't seen any sheen differences.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Pro-x 300 is the deadest flat.Eminence to me has some what of a ever so slight sheen.


I agree with you Mud, I'm actually using it on a job in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Is this the Ultra that Brian likes so much?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Is this the Ultra that Brian likes so much?


HA. No, we are talking about Kilz Pro-X 300 Dead flat. Jack doesn't use this one


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> HA. No, we are talking about Kilz Pro-X 300 Dead flat. Jack doesn't use this one


Confusing.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Scott,Kilz now makes a few different levels of paints from a dead flat to a satin..all contractor grade,and the ceiling paint is a great dead flat cover in one coat kinda paint..and I do think Brian uses it ..


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Confusing.


Ha ha, Why is that?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> Scott,Kilz now makes a few different levels of paints from a dead flat to a satin..all contractor grade,and the ceiling paint is a great dead flat cover in one coat kinda paint..and I do think Brian uses it ..


He uses Kilz Pro-X 110 which is only available in flat. Kilz Pro-X 300 line is available in dead flat and flat.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ha ha, Why is that?


I actually like the Kilz dead flat, its a really good paint at the price point. I was confused at the multitude of ultras. Trying to figure out which paints and painters we are talking about.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

BM waterborne ceiling is a sweet paint, just did a large ceiling in a very dark gray. Covered awesome, looked dead flat.

Ultra Flat tinted to Decorator's had become my go to. Really works great for us - Application and coverage


----------

